# Citizen Eco Drive



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi

Picked up an old tungsten eco drive at the weekend couple of quid at a booty,.not working anyhow got it home whipped off the back and no battery.

Well it works in the sun so I need a battery as it stops as soon as it's in the shade (or I'm presuming that's all) e110 movement do you think it's worth the Â£15 or so for a battery, case is ok needs a crystal as it's a bit scratched but not a problem there I can do that ok I thought beater eco drive for under Â£20 ??


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, depends if you like it and want to keep it. If you ask me, a Citizen Ecodrive is best pick-up-and-go watch that you can get. It's a watch you won't have to worry about for virtually ever... quartz, so no need to go about setting it; rechargeable battery that keeps it capacity for decades; light chargeable no matter the amount of light it is getting.

Just a thing though... it has to have the right Citizen rechargeable battery... are you sure it's only Â£15? You can't get a generic non-rechargeable battery in there...


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Cheers Kutusov

Should have read titanium by the way don't know where I got tungsten from. Tried a stock battery no go so checked with cousins 14.95+vat, may give it a go.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Have you tried leaving it under a lamp for a day or two that some tines works.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

seemore said:


> Have you tried leaving it under a lamp for a day or two that some tines works.


Problem is there's nothing to charge, battery is missing completely. Works ok in sunlight or under a lamp but 5 minutes in the shade and it's gone.

Kev


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KevG said:


> Problem is there's nothing to charge, battery is missing completely. Works ok in sunlight or under a lamp but 5 minutes in the shade and it's gone.
> 
> Kev


Yeah, it's like pulling the battery out of a cell phone and plugging it into the wall. It will work (and screw the phone) but as soon as you unplug it, there's no more energy coming from nowhere.

15 quid for an Ecodrive battery? Nice to know, although I'm not expecting to have to replace none on mine! Citizen ageing tests on those show that an Ecodrive battery retains about 80% of its capacity after 20 years of constant recharging (every time there's light, it will be recharging)! I say it's a pretty impressive technology, far better than Seiko Kinetics! So yeah, go for it! I've got 5 and I suspect they'll have more company in the years to come :yes:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

I've seen ecodrive capacitor batteries for about Â£15 - they do last a very, very long time which makes me wonder why anyone would remove it. I suppose they thought it was an ordinary watch battery that had gone flat because it wasn't kept in daylight .


----------



## JoyZipper (Feb 3, 2012)

My wifie has one of these watches as a daily. Even when it's been in strong sunlight for days it struggles to keep time through the night.

Any suggestions for a cheap fix?


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

RTM Boy said:


> I've seen ecodrive capacitor batteries for about Â£15 - they do last a very, very long time which makes me wonder why anyone would remove it. I suppose they thought it was an ordinary watch battery that had gone flat because it wasn't kept in daylight .


Probably right I've bought the odd piece off this guy before, he clears houses and you can usually tell he's had the back off to try to get them going.Tried to sell me a Rollie with a genuine Rolex Myota quartz movement once.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

JoyZipper said:


> My wifie has one of these watches as a daily. Even when it's been in strong sunlight for days it struggles to keep time through the night.
> 
> Any suggestions for a cheap fix?


Yeap, send it back if it's still under warranty. That's not a normal behaviour at all for one of those watches. Even the crappiest ones will last you a month and half in full darkness after a full charge. Normal models go on ticking for 6 or 8 months.

It's probably not charging right and I doubt it has anything to do with the dial light cells. Shouldn't be the battery also so probably something to do with contacts that aren't making... errr... contact.

For a possible cheap fix, open it and see if something is out of place/rusted, etc...

If non of these work, get a new one. They are cheap enough ^(well, the entry models are...) and should last her a lifetime.


----------



## JoyZipper (Feb 3, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> JoyZipper said:
> 
> 
> > My wifie has one of these watches as a daily. Even when it's been in strong sunlight for days it struggles to keep time through the night.
> ...


Not under warranty I'm afraid. I'll take the back off and see if there's anything obvious.....


----------



## Sundodger (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi - Fairly new to watches, but have recently picked up an eco drive, really interested in mechanical only, but the technology seemed interesting. Anyway the watch is fifteen years old (came with box & orig purchase invoice) It was doing the eco drive Jiggly second hand thing when unpacked, but once the time was set & had been in the sun for a few minutes, settled down to a steady one second step of the second hand. Just goes to show I think the possible longevity of the unit & a cracking watch for thirty quid?.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Sundodger said:


> Just goes to show I think the possible longevity of the unit & a cracking watch for thirty quid?.


That's my opinion, although an Ecodrive can also set you back way over â‚¬1500 if you go with a Japanese market only Antesa or something like that.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Sundodger said:
> 
> 
> > Just goes to show I think the possible longevity of the unit & a cracking watch for thirty quid?.
> ...


True, although Citizen does bring out new UK market models very regularly, there are many models to choose from and plenty of on-line retailers offer them for very good prices. Ideal beaters I say.


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

I can also attest to the strength and longevity of the good old eco-drives.Had one that was worn daily for eight years in a really harsh job and then an even harsher hobby - it's got welding splatter all over it, a blob of weld actually in the side of the case, the crystal is no longer see through and I once shorted a car battery with it! Still runs perfectly... though it doesn't look all that good anymore :wallbash:


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

xtriple said:


> I can also attest to the strength and longevity of the good old eco-drives.Had one that was worn daily for eight years in a really harsh job and then an even harsher hobby - it's got welding splatter all over it, a blob of weld actually in the side of the case, the crystal is no longer see through and I once shorted a car battery with it! Still runs perfectly... though it doesn't look all that good anymore :wallbash:


This one deserves a photo! :yes:

Stephen


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

xtriple said:


> I can also attest to the strength and longevity of the good old eco-drives.Had one that was worn daily for eight years in a really harsh job and then an even harsher hobby - it's got welding splatter all over it, a blob of weld actually in the side of the case, the crystal is no longer see through and I once shorted a car battery with it! Still runs perfectly... though it doesn't look all that good anymore :wallbash:


I don't know... well worn watches have that exact charm. Pictures? :yes:


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

As requested


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

That lump on the side of the bracelet is a weld spatter detsined for my wrist, but the big man missed!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Hah!! G-Shock my ****... Citizen powa!!!  :notworthy: :notworthy:

Thanks for the pictures!!


----------

